# Extraordinary People: Worlds smallest Muscle man - Thursday 9pm Ch5



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Documentary about 2ft 9in, Indian muscleman Aditya 'Romeo' Dev is the world's smallest bodybuilder.

Pint-sized Romeo is well-known in his hometown of Phagwara, India - for his ability to lift 1.5kg dumbbells - despite his overall 9kg body weight.

Every day, crowds flock to the local gym to the see the mini-muscleman in training.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

him on the right, right?


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

little **** id smash him the **** up..

id open up a can o whoop ass on 'im

id stamp on his fukken neK n ting.. INNIT


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

PeterTheEater said:


> little **** id smash him the **** up..
> 
> id open up a can o whoop ass on 'im
> 
> id stamp on his fukken neK n ting.. INNIT


Not quite the response i thought it would get.

How odd ???


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> Not quite the response i thought it would get.
> 
> How odd ???


odd? think thats odd?

imagine how odd he'd look with no nostrils...

:cursing:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

or his lower lip stapled to his frEEkin forehead...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

you scared of the little people petey? diddums :tongue:


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

PeterTheEater said:


> odd? think thats odd?
> 
> imagine how odd he'd look with no nostrils...
> 
> :cursing:


are you serious? just because he is unfortunate enough to have a growth condition and enjoys training with weights, you'd like to smash him up?

strange.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

sorry its the whole near/far "fukken hell mate, how far away are THEY" thing..

i mean how far away ARE they?

is it a bloody conspiracy... yanno..

so normal people lose all depth perception... then through said lost depth perception the little bastards attempt to over throw the planet...

placing some kind of Uber Midget Overlord in charge?

*IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT TO HAPPEN????*


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

Nick B said:


> are you serious? just because he is unfortunate enough to have a growth condition and enjoys training with weights, you'd like to smash him up?
> 
> strange.


yeah yeah thats right i want to actually beat the **** out of a midget ive never met...lol...

if we ever meet ill be sure to bring a 'JOKING' and a 'NOT JOKING' card out with me for conversation clarification...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very random replies there.........

I cannot view the picture as im at work and it has blocked it but I shall definately be watching this tomorrow.

He actually weighs 9kg?? That is crazy!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

this guy scares me to be honest... no joke


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

PeterTheEater said:


> yeah yeah thats right i want to actually beat the **** out of a midget ive never met...lol...
> 
> if we ever meet ill be sure to bring a 'JOKING' and a 'NOT JOKING' card out with me for conversation clarification...


My friend.. your sense of humour has been lost on this crowd


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

PeterTheEater said:


> yeah yeah thats right i want to actually beat the **** out of a midget ive never met...lol...
> 
> if we ever meet ill be sure to bring a 'JOKING' and a 'NOT JOKING' card out with me for conversation clarification...


it isn't i dont have a sense of humour, its just how random your responses were.


----------

